# Northstar Lake Tahoe Hyatt vs Ritz



## Carmel85 (Feb 7, 2008)

Today we saw plans and drawing here in Pebble Beach about the new Ritz in Northstar. WOW WOW  Hyatt Northstar has some BIG BIG competition.

If there is anybody out looking at buying at Northstar you need to see the Ritz it is going to blow away Hyatt.

What Hyatt has going for them is that it is next to the village at Northstar but the Ritz has it all.

Hyatt is looking at the village and a parking lot Ritz is midway up the mountain with a lift that will bring you down to the village at night and day how great is that.

Also the Ritz was showing their properties in Hawaii and AZ both very nice.


----------



## seatrout (Feb 8, 2008)

Carmel

Here is the major differences:

Ritz is the  big rich brother of Marriott-  The two don't talk-  Thus there is NO WAY a lowly MVC owner can ever trade into a Ritz fractional.  We can use our Marriott hotel points to stay in the Ritz Hotel though.

Northstar on other hand will leave some crum for HVC owner.  Thus as HVC owner, we do get some decent chance in staying at Northstar


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 9, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Carmel
> 
> Here is the major differences:
> 
> ...




Some of us Hyatt owners are going to check out the Ritz here in Pebble Beach Golf Tournament they have a tent set up 3 fairway watchin the AT&T .

I can say the Ritz is going to have a  great property  in Northstar so ONLY if you are buying you need to look at the Ritz and Hyatt. I believe the Ritz is going to blow away the Hyatt but yes we Hyatt owners can always trade for Hyatt Northstar and like you Im very happy with that.


----------



## Snow&Sun (Feb 10, 2008)

*Hyatt & Ritz*

Yes the Ritz is definately going to be a bit nicer but also a higher price point, the richy riches can afford that, but if you dont want to spend that much I do think that the New Hyatt owners will have everything. I think a plus is that the Hyatt is steps away from the village and there is no need of having to bother going up and down the gondola to get to the village, its right out their front door. They have access to the skating ring the restaurants and can choose to go up mid mountain. I was there and I really think that they do have some great views from the condos they have released.... I love Tahoe :whoopie: I looked at both and if you have the money then great BUY the ritz but for the money and the opportunities that Hyatt offers I think its a better fit....... They are starting on the 3rd floor it looks like...


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snow&Sun said:


> Yes the Ritz is definately going to be a bit nicer but also a higher price point, the richy riches can afford that, but if you dont want to spend that much I do think that the New Hyatt owners will have everything. I think a plus is that the Hyatt is steps away from the village and there is no need of having to bother going up and down the gondola to get to the village, its right out their front door. They have access to the skating ring the restaurants and can choose to go up mid mountain. I was there and I really think that they do have some great views from the condos they have released.... I love Tahoe :whoopie: I looked at both and if you have the money then great BUY the ritz but for the money and the opportunities that Hyatt offers I think its a better fit....... They are starting on the 3rd floor it looks like...



THANK YOU for the insight and the update. Any picture?

Is there a parking lot behind the Hyatt can you see it form the rooms of the Hyatt?


----------



## mindy35 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Do you ski?*

Forgive me...we have not been to any presentations at Northstar so I'm not sure if they addressed this issue. We are frequenters of Lake Tahoe (7-8 times a year including 3-5 weeks every summer) and former vacation homeowners in the area. 

My question would not be about the resorts they are building, which I'm sure will all be beautiful, but if the ski area itself can handle this huge increase in attendance. 

Northstar is a beautiful location but mainly considered an intermediate resort (.....if I can do the black diamond runs, you know somethings up....) that, before this new developement,  always had huge lift lines and massive waits for the facilities (restaurants, rentals, ski school, etc.). Even with an increase of ski-able terrain that they are proposing, they have never been able to handle the crowds well. I can't imagine that this mountain will be able to handle the influx of visitors it will now be expecting. Plus, if you are an expert skier, you will quickly get bored after a few days.

Lastly, because there is no access to the lake, the village is virtually DEAD in the summer. Even the Village at Squaw Valley has this issue and it is a much better caliber of mountain. They can't keep restaurants and tenants in their retail locations.  

Just something to consider before taking the plunge.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

mindy35 said:


> Forgive me...we have not been to any presentations at Northstar so I'm not sure if they addressed this issue. We are frequenters of Lake Tahoe (7-8 times a year including 3-5 weeks every summer) and former homeowners in the area.
> 
> My question would not be about the resorts they are building, which I'm sure will all be beautiful, but if the ski area itself can handle this huge increase in attendance.
> 
> ...




You are so right but summer and mid week skiing will be great NO lines and NO crowds. Plus as a Hyatt owner I can trade in.
Love it.


----------



## mindy35 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just curious. They are doing a lot of building at Northstar and I'm not clear which is which. 

Is the Hyatt property to which you refer actually at Northstar or is it on the lake in Incline? Is one an extension of the other? Do they have use of each others facilities?

If that's the case, you can't beat the Hyatt! That property in Incline is great all year round due to it's beach and the access to many different ski areas around the lake.

The Ritz's website shows picture after picture of the Lake and water activities. There are many of shots Emerald Bay........ which is an hour's drive away. (Kind of like going to Orlando and showcasing the Floridan beach). But..............Northstar has NO Lake access. That's a HUGE drawback. I'm not sure what they are proposing.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

mindy35 said:


> Just curious. They are doing a lot of building at Northstar and I'm not clear which is which.
> 
> Is the Hyatt property to which you refer actually at Northstar or is it on the lake in Incline? Is one an extension of the other? Do they have use of each others facilities?
> 
> ...


----------



## Merlin1 (Apr 30, 2008)

There seems to be some brand intoxication which may be clouding everyone's judgment here...Ritz and Hyatt are both being developed by the same master developer with one major difference.  Ritz margins in their business plan call for a good deal of value engineering with the final product while Hyatt has a less restrictive business plan.  The Hyatt condo's are going to suprise a lot of people and when compared to the Ritz, will probably win out.  The major differences here are price (Hyatt is lower) and location (Hyatt in the Village & Ritz at mid-mountain)


----------



## Divot (Apr 30, 2008)

*I'll Pass on Both*

The locals call it Flat Star for a reason. Lousy skiing terrain, no night life, too far from the lake. If I had to choose however, Hyatt gives you more bang for the buck, lower fees, more exchange options. I doubt that you will see as many "investors" snapping up Christmas/New Years as was the case in places like Beaver Creek & Aspen. It will be curious to see what % of the reservation holders actually move forward. My bet is less than 50% - perhaps even lower.


----------



## PA- (May 1, 2008)

Hyatt Northstar starting price is around $70K, Ritz is around $250K.  Hyatt fees are around 4000, Ritz is around $15K (depending on unit size, of course).  Ritz should be much nicer, but I'm not certain that off-lake location would justify the high fees and price.  Hyatt is stick built construction, I'm not sure about Ritz.  At that price, I'm guessing it's steel & concrete.  We'll see.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (May 3, 2008)

What do you mean by "stick built construction" ?


----------



## tamu91 (May 3, 2008)

Dewey -  "stick built" in this case means 2x4 stud framing done on-site similar to how new homes are built.  Some high end condos and high rise condominiums are built using structural steel frames and joists to add strength.


----------



## PA- (May 6, 2008)

*PA-*



tamu91 said:


> Dewey -  "stick built" in this case means 2x4 stud framing done on-site similar to how new homes are built.  Some high end condos and high rise condominiums are built using structural steel frames and joists to add strength.



And more importantly, concrete to add sound insulation and stability.


----------



## asis (May 17, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody have any updated and pictures of the NEW HYATT at Northstar?


----------

